# Animal Abuse Petition



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm not sure if this is the right place to put this. But there is a petition running for more powers given to the RSPCA, local council and police to deal with animal abuse.

https://petition.parliament.uk/petitions/118776

I'd be interested in listening to people's views on this. I always felt animal abuse is a soft part of the law in the UK and there needs to be more done. Even that cat killer, if found, will probably get community service!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

There's a move to take some decisions away from the RSPCA and make a new body to protect animals that actually has legal powers. The sooner the better I say on both counts.

I would never vote to give RSPCA more powers


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

I'm with Rona. The RSPCA lost my support and respect a long time ago; they seem to have lost their way. I don't think they use increased powers how I'd like/expect them to. 

I do agree that there needs to be tougher penalties for animal abuse cases.


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

It would be infinitely be better to move powers away from the RSPCA, I agree. I've heard about this for some time now but not sure where it is at. 

I'm also wondering, if the powers are moved to a separate body would that organisation have more powers for greater punishment? I hear of so many cases of really bad animal cruelty where the people just get community service. It makes my blood boil.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

ALR said:


> It would be infinitely be better to move powers away from the RSPCA, I agree. I've heard about this for some time now but not sure where it is at.
> 
> I'm also wondering, if the powers are moved to a separate body would that organisation have more powers for greater punishment? I hear of so many cases of really bad animal cruelty where the people just get community service. It makes my blood boil.


Talking of terrible animal cruelty, what is happening with those two brothers (Frankish?) who threw a bulldog down the stairs...Baby I think she was called. I remember there was a petition because the sentence was totally inadequate for the level of cruelty suffered by this dog. Last I heard the petition had got thousands of signatures including the local MP's.


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Calvine said:


> Talking of terrible animal cruelty, what is happening with those two brothers (Frankish?) who threw a bulldog down the stairs...Baby I think she was called. I remember there was a petition because the sentence was totally inadequate for the level of cruelty suffered by this dog. Last I heard the petition had got thousands of signatures including the local MP's.


According to the news, one of them has been assaulted. It seems related to the animal abuse case. This is just one of the many cases of animal abuse, where the law has failed.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Signed it, I agree RSPCA aren't great - but they are all we've got at the moment and I've found that threatening the Police with the RSPCA does make them take at least some notice.


----------

